

Ask HN: Where to look for contractors / consultants? - mshenoy4573

Well... pardon my self interest here. But I am a recruiter for a small firm and I often receive requirements for IT jobs (Java, Weblogic, ETL, SQL, Oracle) in the Bay Area. What resource or website you think is the ideal source for me to gather resumes and contact local consultants specifically in the Bay area ?
======
duck
Lot of folks on HN are listed here:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clV...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en#gid=0)

~~~
mshenoy4573
thank you duck... i will look into it

